# Looking for my first Maltese



## DeniseA. (Dec 5, 2012)

Hello! I am new to the group, and currently am in search of my first Maltese. I am going tomorrow to drive to see some puppies, and because I am looking at a 5 hour drive one way I wanted to get some feedback.

I have three breeders that I am talking with. Two are in north Alabama, and one in Mississippi. I live in Orange Beach AL...way down south at the beach...so pretty much I have a haul to a breeder.

The one breeders in AL, one breeder in GA, both have older puppies 6 to 8 months, one also has a 3 month old. The one in MS has a 3 month old. All are little boys.

I wanted to show the pictures I have and get some honest feedback...and information on what to look for while visiting the breeders.

#1 Moonlight Maltese in Jackson MI - 3 months boy










#2 Confidant Maltese in Stockbridge GA - 4 month boy (also not pictured is a 8 month old brother that looks alot like him)

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=105513&stc=1&d=1354762125

#3 I Loveitt Maltese - 6 month old - this photo is a month old.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=105514&stc=1&d=1354762125

I think they are all pretty...but could really use another opinion. Has anyone heard of these breeders??

Thanks!!

Denise


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

The only breeder I have heard of is I Loveitt Maltese recently a couple members have got adorable puppies from that breeder. I'm sure soon they will post!

They are all adorable! Good luck in your search! I know how hard and overwhelming it could be. But you will know which one is meant to be your baby!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oooh, they are all so cute!!! And I love little boys! The only one I've heard of is I Lovett also, but that doesn't mean anything. There are several active members with I Lovett babies and they are all gorgeous! As long as they are all reputable breeders, just go with the one you feel best about. I'm sure others can offer more info. Good luck!!! Will you be taking a puppy home with you?


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

They are all precious! But I think the 3 month old looks like he has more white and I would probably pick him. That's just my taste, but you decide which one you like best and have the best feeling about and that will be the right one for you. Word of warning though...the first time you pick one up, you will fall in love! So, I would advise if you can to see all of them first and then make your decision after seeing the last one. I would want to come home with all of them if I could, haha!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I too have only heard of I Lovitt Maltese in Alabama. The pics you posted all look adorable but I don't know anything about those breeders. Good luck in your search. I know how hard it is to choose someone reliable.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Isn't Deb's Dewey a Lovitt? If so, go for it. Dewey is absolutely adorable. 

Out of these three I would go for the Lovitt because he looks the most like my Gustave. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DeniseA. (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks for the response...because Loveitt is the closest...and I am favoring the look of that boy...I will go there first...if for any reason I am unsure that he is "the one" I will head to the next one. I hope to bring one home with me, but will wait if I need to.

I have a lot to learn....as the only breed I have had were Miniature Schnauzer's (my mom was a breeder)...my last baby was so wonderful, he passed 5 months ago. Hubby and I decided to look at other breeds...and Maltese was the only other breed that I would consider.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm sorry about your baby. 

Maltese is a great breed. So loving. Since you've previously owned a dog you know already how hard it can be to raise a puppy. Getting a 6mo old dog might be easier in that sense. Deb's Dewey came fully pad trained, so I'm guessing this Lovitt puppy might be trained already too. 

Haha, I sound like I'm getting a commission. I'm sure you will love whichever puppy you end up getting. 

Deb, if you read this thread, do you think Dewey and this pup could be brothers? Since they are almost the same age. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Oops! I missed that bottom picture! I thought you'd forgotten to add the 3rd one, lol. He is adorable!!

I'm so sorry about the loss of your baby! My 9 y/o yorkie passed the beginning of August this year, so I understand how you feel. Hugs!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Denise - did you check the AMA list of breeders by state? Here's the link: American Maltese Association From what I can tell it doesn't really look like the first breeder (Moonlight) actively shows and has ads for puppies where reputable breeders wouldn't so probably not a good choice. Not sure about the second one. Looks like one dog who showed in 2005 but that was 5 years ago though I have heard of one of her mentors. I have heard of I Lovett here. I would PM Dewey's mom (Debbie) and Eva's (April) to get info from them since they have first hand knowledge. Glad you came to us BEFORE you bought your pup.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I adore Fran of I Lovitt Maltese. She was mentored by my mentor Debbie Cleckley (Jacob Maltese) and many of our dogs are related. 

If you haven't contacted her yet, you might also consider Deb Ray of Grace Maltese. She is also in Alabama. She has newborn puppies. Her lines are also close to mine. In fact, her current puppies are out of my boy. 

I was not familiar with Moonlight Maltese in MS, so I went to look at the website and I was not impressed with the use of the term Teacup. I don't know any reputable breeders who use that expression as it is a sales tactic that folks who breed to the standard would not want to have associated with their breeding programs. Also, while she has show pictures she is not one who seems to actively show or finish her dogs. I always find it strange when people post show pictures of unfinished dogs bragging about the dogs winning points, but never achieving a championship. I posted a thread a while back about folks who try to make people think they are show breeders when they are not: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/80-maltese-showing-information/118054-who-real-show-breeders.html


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you! Very informative, as always. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DeniseA. (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a Lovitt pup, and I adore him!!! I pm'd you, and Fran is wonderful!! You can't go wrong with her!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Here is a pic of Dewey a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

You have gotten the thumbs up from several very respected (and MUCH loved SM members) for Lovitt.... such a great endorsement  . Very happy for you and which ever lucky little boy joins your family. Can't wait to see tons of pictures. I do hope you will choose a little one as spunky as Deb's Dewey... he is fabulous!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Carina(Cloud Clan) gave you very good advice...one of my girls is from I Lovitt and I could not be happier..she is the one in the middle in my siggy pic below..I have not heard of the other breeder...if you have any questions about I Lovitt, please send me a private message..good luck in your search.:thumbsup:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Carina knows her stuff and she's happy to share her opinion about breeders. She will tell you the truth so she's a GREAT source of info! I just can't wait to see pix of your new baby and I hope you'll stick around the forum!!


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

A wwww their all so cute! makes you want them all!!! :wub:


----------



## DeniseA. (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow...those puppy's are beautiful!...I'm leaving now, and super duper excited!! I will be staying around ( i already love this group) and post photo's later today. Weeeeeeeeee!! I'm off.....


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Good luck and have fun!!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I would get a puppy from ILovitt in a heartbeat. They are gorgeous...they have a distinctive look. The members here who have a puppy have a good rapport with the breeder as well.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I say Ilovitt all the way. Fran is wonderful and she loves her pups. I have two of her babies. I had never had a little furboy always girls. He's soooo stinking cute, he's tiny with a very big personality. Good luck!


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey not sure if I said welcome I'm from Ireland and don't kneel any of the breeders but it seems one has gotten the thumbs up. Let us know how you get on!!! So excited for you i remember how excited I was going off to see daisy.


----------



## DeniseA. (Dec 5, 2012)

Meet Bennington!


----------

